# My Drawings



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*Here are a few drawings I recently did. The first two are a Wolf and the last one is an unfinished Lioness.*


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*No comments?  I feel unloved.*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Nice drawings. I like the first one. It looks like a cartoon  .


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*Hehe thanks. *


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome  , I mean the second one  .


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*LOL Well still, thanks! 8) *


----------



## CatLover (Jan 24, 2004)

Oo, theysa nice drawings! ^_^ I can't draw aything without it being cartoonish.... :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

CatLover said:


> Oo, theysa nice drawings! ^_^ I can't draw aything without it being cartoonish.... :lol:


Yeah, same w/ me. I can't really do realistic drawing, oh well... :lol:


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*Aww thank you guys!*


----------

